# How to Fix Safari ...



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

Something is terribly wrong with Safari ...

I keep getting a error message:

"Safari can't connect to the server."

"Safari can't open the page "http://www.apple.com/startpage/" because Safari can't connect to the server "www.apple.com".

Doesn't matter which webpage I try to access, Safari doesn't work anymore.

I've tried deleting the Cache, Cookies, plist.

I just deleted Safari altogether and all Safari files that I could find, emptied the Trash, then downloaded the most recent version of Safari from Apple, and installed.

Still have exactly the same problem.

Several days ago, I Reset Safari, which fixed the problem for a couple days. I've tried to Reset Safari many times today, but still have the same problem ....

Is this an issue with Snow Leopard 6.8? Any ideas how to fix this issue ... ???


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How are you getting online if Safari isn't?


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> How are you getting online if Safari isn't?


I'm using Firefox to get online for now. We have seven devices that are getting online daily, not counting the X-Box. No problems, except with Safari on my MacPro 2.93 Ghz, running Snow Leopard 10.6.8, 8 GB RAM.


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Make sure within safari there are no proxy settings enabled that's my first instinct. Since no web pages show.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like what I had, which is why I use FF. I think there is a bug in Safari that causes this, and there is no rhyme or reason for when it does or doesn't work.


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> Sounds like what I had, which is why I use FF. I think there is a bug in Safari that causes this, and there is no rhyme or reason for when it does or doesn't work.


I'm wondering if there just might be a bug in Safari .... 

This same issue happened again yesterday, but only with a certain website (one that I have to go to everyday, many times, to search for job assignments).

Several hours later, that website was working again.


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

Just when I though that Safari was working ok, it is now doing exactly the same thing as before ....

I've tried deleting the plist many times, resetting
Safari many times, clicking on links in my e-mail messages and other
active links, which open Safari, but it still will not work. Restarted my computer, but that also did not help.

Looks like the newest version of Safari has some very serious bugs ....

Hopefully the developers will fix this bug soon ....


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

One other note:

All day yesterday up until late last night, Safari was working just fine. I shut my computer down last night, then when I booted up this morning, Safari would not work.

Could this somehow cause Safari to not work ... ???

Maybe Safari will mysteriously start working again ......


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Honestly, unless there is a reason you need to use Safari, give up on it and move to a different browser.


----------

